# Rock wool, galvanized channels



## v1ss1

I study in the Czech Republic and want to have someone build a wall between 2 rooms in our flat. I know the materials that I want to use for the wall in english but would like to know the translation as well in case the workers don't know english. 

The materials to be used are: 
- Rock wool = skelna vata (?)
- Glass wool = sklenena vata (?)
- Galvanized channels, for support

I haven't found a proper translation for the last one, any suggestions? Are the first 2 translations correct?

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## winpoj

I am not an expert but my suggestion would be:

rock wool - minerální vlna

glass wool - skelná vata

For the third one I'd guess something like "pokovené nosníky" but my level of confidence is low for this one.


----------



## capials

podpěra  zělezná  galvanizovaná

 šÁÉÍíŠřů¹~š˜Žý ííž   šÁÉÍíŠřů¹~š˜Žý íížťčřčěťůžýřú


----------



## v1ss1

Oh I see! Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## kusurija

capials said:


> _železné_ galvanizované podpěry...
> 
> šÁÉÍíŠřů¹~š˜Žý ííž šÁÉÍíŠřů¹~š˜Žý íížťčřčěťůžýřú


 
I am not an expert too, but my suggestion would be:
1. Minerální vata _or _Kamenná vata (?)
2. skelná vata
3. galvanizované _or _pokovené nosníky (?) or vzpěry(?)


----------



## capials

I would go first into a Czech shop for  Building materials,they will show you the framework and the rock wool or glass blankets on the spot.
They will find some one who knows some English.OR
You give me their  telephone number and I shall talk to them on your behalf.And you will show your gratitude and send me some Kalamata olives.
Kalinichta !


----------



## v1ss1

Thanks for your offer capials! Well, unfortunately I'm from Cyprus so I can offer hallumi (cypriot cheese) instead of Kalamata olives! There's a greek shop in Prague if you are interested though


----------



## capials

How is the wall getting along.? Kefalotiri, may be ; this is not important .I am in France 1700 km from Zlátá Praha.S Bohem !


----------

